# current prices for egg donation abroad and recommendation poll



## Andi123

Hi

I was wondering if anyone has up to date prices - ones I can find are all over 2 years old. I'm looking at donor eggs. Recommendations would be good too. I'm 5'3 with brown hair and eyes pale skin and partner brown hair and eyes too. I'm so confused and fed up

Thank you

Andi


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Andi,

I have used Reprofit and been happy with their service. DE costs are approx 3900 Euro I believe. Howevet waiting lists are now 10+ months for a fresh  cycle.

I have heard good things about Gyncentrum Ostrava and Gennet Prague and apparently  shortervno waiting lists and similar price to Reprofit.

I think Spain tends to be more expensive  but I'm sure someone with personal experience will be along to comment on that soon.

Russia can be logistically challenging with travel visas etc so worth beaing that in mind.

Sreum Greece also gets good feedback - maybe have a look into that too.

best of luck with your choice,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Andi123

Hi there

Thanks for fast response and congrats on your pregnancy - wishing you lots of sticky stuff.

I just looked at Reprofit web - they estimate 3900 Euros excluding my meds (whatever they are?) 

Have mailed Eugin and CRM London


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Meds are quite cheap for DE (unless you need any extras like the immune protocol I am on) - just estrogen tabs and progesterone pessaries or gel. You can get them all from the Reprofit pharmacy at good prices.so you won't need to factor in too much extra. Then there are travel costs - last time I paid £112 for return flights with Ryanair (you can get cheaper if you're lucky) and about £45 per night hotel. Eating out is pretty affordable in Brno too.  

I was also on CRM wait list which is currently about 8 months. Cost diff quite big though - total cost at CRM closer to £7-8,000. But staying in UK gives you ID release rather than ano donor which you also need to think about...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Andi123

OMG - just phoned IM -
Initial consultation in Barcelona is 155 Euro
Fresh cycle is 9800 Euro  (ICSI)
to freeze extra embryos is 825 Euro
FET is 3500 Euro
He said it icludes drugs for both parties. 
Sadly no way we can afford that so that clinic is out for us!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes I heard Spain was expensive. Def worth lookiing at the different Czech options for lower prices.Gyncentrum have a very helpful English speaking co-ordinator....and the girls on the Ostrava thread seem happy....
Ukraine may also be an option?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Andi123

Next response was from SERUM in Athens - Penny Abatzi.
Costs (all in euros):
200 for initial scans
98 blood tests
70 sperm freezing
5000 ivf
100 - 150 meds 
totalling 5518 - extra 1000 if you want blastocysts frozen for future use

Sounds good but flights to Greece are expensive aren't they?


----------



## Kettle Chips

Hi Andi, 

I have had treatment at Serum (with Penny Abatzi) and highly recommend the clinic and Penny herself.  The care and attention is amazing and their success rates as incredible.  There is a thread under the Greece section so take a look - we can't all be wrong when we sing the praises of this clinic !! 

The prices Penny quoted are what we paid - I am your height and colouring and had no trouble getting a donor.  There is no waiting list as such although Penny will ideally want to undertake some initial tests.    I went out in May (for initial consultation and hysteroscopy) and the flights were about £170 with BA and that was with less than a weeks notice.  I went back out in June for ET and the flights with BA were about the same again, perhaps a little more expensive.    Obviously the cost of flights decreases dramatically after the summer period.    The clinic closes in August (the only holiday they have - open 7 days/week otherwise!) and re-opens at the start of Sept.    You may want to try and speak to Penny in the next few days...  

When I started looking at clinics abroad I too had to rule out Spain for cost reasons - I'm glad I did because I don't think I could have found a better clinic than Serum/Penny. 

Good luck with your search, it seems overwhelming initially but prioritise what is important to you and also follow your gut instinct !!


----------



## jenny80

Hi

I went to reprofit and IM. I am now 11 weeks pregnant via embryo adoption at reprofit which cost 1000 euros.

I am unsure of cost for just ED but if you check out website you will get more info.

Any questions let me know.


jennyx


----------



## Andi123

Reprofit  - 
3900 Euro with 50 for STD not including my meds - waiting list 10-11 months at mo (April/May next year)

Procretec - 
No waiting list 
5900 Euro excluding my meds, extras:
700 for embryo freeze
1050 for FET
200 for sperm freeze (if you make 2 trips) Can be one long trip - 7 days if other stuff done at home ad sent over


----------



## Andi123

Vista Hermosa - Alicante 
6540 Euro not including meds for me
embryo freezing 520 and annual storage 400. 
Failed cycle refund 700


----------



## Andi123

ok - 2 more:
Eugin (Barcelona) in euros
6590 ivf
105 consultation
195 sperm evaluation, freezing etc
1560 subsequent FET


IVI Valencia (guessing others the same) - 20% discount on prices for UK as pound so bad against Euro - very kind
(price in euro before discount)
consultation 150
spermiogram 90
cryopreservation 85
ivf 9,000-10,000 
doesn't include blood tests. higher price prob for icsi

I'm erring towards Serum I think


----------



## caspar

VistaHermosa in Alicante also do 3-go deal - we paid 12,500EUR for 3 attempts incl. donor meds but not your own - if unsuccessful after 3 attempts you get 30% back.

HTH x


----------



## Andi123

Caspar - if you get BFP on first of 3 do you get refund?


----------



## Andi123

Hi - One more - Chania - Meditteraenean Fertility Centre - 4000 euro - says all in but would have to check as such good price - 300 for freezing embryos 2800 for fet with those embryos. Max 4 in one go - obviously rules differ there!


----------



## Andi123

Nearly all replied now - FIV Madrid 7000 Euro, 200 sperm freezing. Many tests beforehand - very thorough


----------



## Andi123

Finally got reply from CERAM Marbella today - approx 5600 euro plus extras for freezing etc. I haven't seen good reviews and response was slow so I think I'll strike them off the list


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi we've just come back from ISIS in Cyprus. We had a fresh Donor egg and Donor sperm IVF cycle. They conform to HFEA regs etc. State of the art clinic and we were really happy. It didn't work but we have 2 frosties that we will go back and have FET. The cost for the IVF was 4800 Euro and he emailed me a prescription for drugs (Buserelin, Progynova and cyclogest) and the cose was £400 but we have a lot left over for next time. No extra cost for freezing embryos and no real waiting list. We made initial contact in April and wanted treatment in school hols which we got and they matched egg and sperm characteristics. We only had to go out there for the ET.

Hope that helps.

Greeniebop x


----------



## Andi123

Sorry it didn't work first time but it sounds good. I've just spoken to my clinic - they no longer do scans - even though I would pay - said no capacity anymore. Cost of having records copied is between £25 and £50 - mmm bet mine comes out at the upper end! It's just so frustrating - feel like I'm starting all over again. Got to find another uk clinic now too - which will mean consultation fees, bloods etc etc. Just hope we can afford it x


----------



## ninamumbest

Andi


Not sue if you are still checking this or not but I have received treatment at Ceram in Marbella and found them very good.  All my notes, blood tests etc were just scanned and sent over.  Waiting list approx 6months (I am similar to you), cost of DEIVF currently 5800 euros exc meds - though as someone pointed out they are reasonably priced for DE.  First tx was  BFP but I mc at 9weeks.  Second tx was BFP and DD was born Feb 10.  I immediately signed up to the waiting list again and and due to return for treatment in October.


----------



## KJC

hello, 

have you considered instituto bernabeau? i'm wanting to start DE ivf but need to lose lots of weight first- bnut i follow a thred for them and there are some good results. 

kelly


----------



## KJC

ps what a great thread this is - very useful! thank you for sharing all your research!


----------

